
Ask HN: What self-directed learning project did you gain the most from? - mulholio
I&#x27;m looking to do a project or two to level up my dev skills. What projects have you done in the past that were particularly successful?
======
caryd
Anything involving other people. Development for yourself is easy. Pleasing
other people is difficult.

Practice making things for other people and developing with other people.

~~~
fynmn
Agreed. Working with others not only help you in a team setting but also help
you learn things that you never even knew existed.

